# Photos of UGLY snakes



## Greebo (Apr 26, 2007)

It seems to be a constant theme on herp sites...people post photos of a new snake they have purchased and the peanut gallery gush "Nice snake mate" or "He's gorgeous!". The new owner humbly replies "Thank you for your comments." This always seems odd to me as the only thing the person has done is trade money for the snake. Perhaps they should just say "Yes. I have spent my money wisely. Bask in the glory of my wise purchase!"
Anyway. I want to see photos of UGLY snakes. Butt ugly snakes with a face only a mother could love. Photos of snakes with character. Let's see them. I know they are out there. If there are no ugly snakes, how can there be good looking snakes? Let's see those photos! Then we can all sit back and say "Ugly snake mate!"

*Note* Photos that have been changed in Photoshop do not qualify.


----------



## hornet (Apr 26, 2007)

i guess you could call file snakes ugly


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 26, 2007)

hornet said:


> i guess you could call file snakes ugly



I have allways found file snakes to be cute.


----------



## hornet (Apr 26, 2007)

i would love one, they are interesting but the just look wierd, not anywhere near as good looking as a carpet or woma


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 26, 2007)

Go Greebo!! Have you got an ugly snake to show us??? LOL!


----------



## tan (Apr 26, 2007)

Rob has some ugly gtps I'm sure he'd love to show for us to bag out!!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

i think childrens are ugly...weird faces....but other than that i havent seen an ugly one yet....


----------



## Glimmerman (Apr 26, 2007)

It costs me the same to feed an ugly snake as a nice one, so therefore, I have sold my ugly ones :lol: :lol:


----------



## sweethips12 (Apr 26, 2007)

do you mean childrens or antaresia?


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 26, 2007)

Lol! Glimmerman


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 26, 2007)

The last time I put up a snake and it was called "ugly" I cried. Now she is one of the hottest GTPs around!! But I'm too scared to put up her picture incase they make me cry again and my eyes get all swollen and red and go kind of squinty. I look ugly myself then


----------



## sweethips12 (Apr 26, 2007)

how do u defind an ugly snake? i love them all!!


----------



## Greebo (Apr 26, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> i think childrens are ugly...weird faces....but other than that i havent seen an ugly one yet....



That's a bit harsh...I'm sure your kids are have some redeemable qualities


----------



## Just_Joshin (Apr 26, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> The last time I put up a snake and it was called "ugly" I cried. Now she is one of the hottest GTPs around!! But I'm too scared to put up her picture incase they make me cry again and my eyes get all swollen and red and go kind of squinty. I look ugly myself then


Do it, do it , do it...........PLEASE!!!! I promise i won't call her ugly, even if i think it, i'll keep it to myself!!!!!!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

sweethips12 said:


> do you mean childrens or antaresia?


 
nope just childrens theyre small and weird i like spotted and stimmies etc lol i like em BIG!!! :lol:


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree, Greebo. It annoys the hell out of me when people show off and take credit for a snake they didnt even breed - they just handed over cash for it!! Anyone can do that!! 

Just once i would like a thread with pics of the most drab, faded, dirty looking, crappy patterned pythons that can be found. It would make my year!! Trouble is, these days everyones breeding them for flashy colours and perfect markings, so i could be waiting forever!


----------



## sweethips12 (Apr 26, 2007)

i use to have a childrens years ago, pitty i dont have any photos tho, but i thought she was cute


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

Greebo said:


> That's a bit harsh...I'm sure your kids are have some redeemable qualities


 nope greebo i think kids are ugly too lol..... some ppl might call my zenn ugly (which i have heard before... and they have been disposed of!!! lol) cos hes quite dark.....

I'd be interested to see ugly ones..... ohhh and that calico rectic someone posted the other day was butt ugly.... but i dont like albinos either other than GW's olive!!!!


----------



## liasis (Apr 26, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> The last time I put up a snake and it was called "ugly" I cried. Now she is one of the hottest GTPs around!! But I'm too scared to put up her picture incase they make me cry again and my eyes get all swollen and red and go kind of squinty. I look ugly myself then


stuff them post the pics i want to see them


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 26, 2007)

sweethips12 said:


> i use to have a childrens years ago, pitty i dont have any photos tho, but i thought she was cute


 
mayeb its just my housemates then 'shavo' weird face... strange eyes.... says she that owns a BTS lol...


----------



## sweethips12 (Apr 26, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> mayeb its just my housemates then 'shavo' weird face... strange eyes.... says she that owns a BTS lol...


 
lol, i know what you are gettin at tho 
some of them just have odd looking faces poor little things:cry:


----------



## Greebo (Apr 26, 2007)

How about this one? Isnt he gorgeous!


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 26, 2007)

hahaha, but you know i didnt mean anything by it g/w, i think all greens,( especailly when changing), are boring and ugly. i recon they look like gorilla snot.


----------



## sweethips12 (Apr 26, 2007)

Greebo said:


> How about this one? Isnt he gorgeous!


 
oh my god!! i never seen anything like it!


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 26, 2007)

I think the hairy bush vipers (atheris hispidus)are possibly the least attractive.


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 26, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> hahaha, but you know i didnt mean anything by it g/w, i think all greens,( especailly when changing), are boring and ugly. i recon they look like gorilla snot.


I love to stir you, TB!! When I get around to taking a picture of her I'll pop her in a bikini. I know you will like her then  :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 26, 2007)

even better you could wear the bikini and just hold the snake. hahaha.


----------



## sweethips12 (Apr 26, 2007)

serpenttongue said:


> I think the hairy bush vipers (atheris hispidus)are possibly the least attractive.


 
how could you say this is ugly, look at it, it is soooo cute :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Apr 26, 2007)

Dont you all know?!?!?!?

Sometimes animals are so ugly there is like a mental metamorphosis and they become cute as ever!
So there is never a truly ugly animal.....there is always someone who will think its as cute as pie


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Apr 26, 2007)

well done Greebo, you posed the question and after 2 pages of idle chit-chat you posted the only photo of one UGLY snake so you get my vote...well done  LOL


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 26, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> even better you could wear the bikini and just hold the snake. hahaha.


:lol: Even so, everyone would be oggling Green Lotus!


----------



## Bryony (Apr 26, 2007)

I think this one is interesting.....but ugly at the same time!
something about its head....guess that's why its called the Eastern Hognose


----------



## sxc_celly (Apr 26, 2007)

yup agreed lol


----------



## chloethepython (Apr 26, 2007)

Bryony said:


> I think this one is interesting.....but ugly at the same time!
> something about its head....guess that's why its called the Eastern Hognose


thats my x wife


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 26, 2007)

Nuh you got it wrong Greebo. 
No snake could ever be ugly hence ALL snakes are 'nice looking!'


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 26, 2007)

i think most albinos and all striped coastals, or striped anything for that matter are ugly.....


----------



## Earthling (Apr 26, 2007)

I did a google look for ugly and I couldnt find any ugly snakes ( I thing all snakes are lovely.. ), but i found an ugly human, ugly dog and an ugly cat!













:shock: :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 26, 2007)

im ugly


----------



## Tsubakai (Apr 26, 2007)

The cat's not ugly. My snakes think it looks delicious


----------



## falconboy (Apr 26, 2007)

Greebo said:


> *Note* Photos that have been changed in Photoshop do not qualify.



Do you mean like this? Cause this is one ugly snake.


----------



## Earthling (Apr 26, 2007)

Tsubakai said:


> The cat's not ugly. My snakes think it looks delicious








is this one ugly?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 26, 2007)

This one is cheap to feed. ( I know...I broke my own rules)


----------



## reece89 (Apr 26, 2007)

earthling that dog is the ugliest ive ever seen i know if it chased be id be up a big tree haha


----------



## Hetty (Apr 26, 2007)

falconboy said:


> Do you mean like this? Cause this is one ugly snake.




:lol: *dies*


----------



## bredli84 (Apr 26, 2007)

yes, it would be much easier to find pics of ugly herpers than ugly snakes.

But THAT is one BUTT UGLY DOG!!!!


----------



## spongebob (Apr 26, 2007)

How's this for ugly. Slimy horrid cobweb encrusted snake thingie found deep within a bat and whip scorpion infested cave last Friday. Made we shudder...
Sorry about the red eye
Bob


----------



## Earthling (Apr 26, 2007)

*Tuesday, November 22, 2005*

*God doesn't like ugly, but He loved Sam *


Some unpleasant news to report:

Sam, the World's Ugliest Dog, has died.






Excuse me. I need a moment. I'm a little _verklempt_.

Although he wasn't from here, Sam was something of a local celebrity in my neck of the woods. Three times, Sam won the official title of World's Ugliest Dog at the Sonoma-Marin Fair in nearby Petaluma. Anyone who saw him knew the title was well-earned.

Sam was so ugly that his owner's fiancé broke up with her just to keep from having to look at him. Now that's ugly.

Sad to say, the effects of decomposition being what they are, Sam is likely to just get uglier from this point forward.

It couldn't happen to a nicer dog.


----------



## learning snake man (Apr 26, 2007)

when paris hillton gets loder that will be the dog she has in her handbag like owner like dog


----------



## learning snake man (Apr 26, 2007)

older


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 26, 2007)

That is one ugly dog! Haven't seen very good pics of ugly snakes yet.


----------



## Godspeed (Apr 26, 2007)

This could be ugly, my viper come from Okinawa, the small island of Northern Japan.
He looks mean!


----------



## bunnykin (Apr 26, 2007)

oh my ..... didnt think I would ever EVER see an animal I couldnt look at but that dog IS the feralist animal i have ever seen and I live in Logan! and I save half dead things off the road  ..... poor bugger!

Also spongebob he is adorable mate !


----------



## star11 (Apr 27, 2007)

"The only ugly snake is a dead snake."
Jus


----------



## Hickson (Apr 27, 2007)

Greebo said:


> How about this one? Isnt he gorgeous!



Nice try Greebo - but that's not a snake.

Some of those wild adult anacondas look really fugly. And any snake with advanced canker. 



Hix


----------



## slim6y (Apr 27, 2007)

The title promised so much.. but delivered so little... once again, let down by the thread


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 27, 2007)

not a photo I know, but at least it suggests biblical evolution. Most images of "original sin" show a typical serpent, but we all know that that form didnt evolve until after that tramp stuffed things up for us all  Still, any snake with a bogan mullet is ugly in my opinion.


----------



## haircut_mcgregor (Apr 27, 2007)

spongebob said:


> How's this for ugly. Slimy horrid cobweb encrusted snake thingie found deep within a bat and whip scorpion infested cave last Friday. Made we shudder...
> Sorry about the red eye
> Bob


the poor thing looks scared and vulnerable! lol


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 27, 2007)

Alright here you go, i can do it now cause all the offspring are sold lol (for all those who purchased off me that was a joke) This is Aphs in her fugly stage, she's like this for about 2 months during her cooling period and then comes good again.


----------



## bunnykin (Apr 27, 2007)

again gorgious you guys are just too damn picky!


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 27, 2007)

Whoa found this one of her, real fugly


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 27, 2007)

spongebob, that a gorgeous snake!!


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 27, 2007)

then she spat out a whole bunch of these little things... God save us all


----------



## slither (Apr 27, 2007)

there is no such thing as an ugly snake to me


----------



## Princey85 (Apr 27, 2007)

every snake is awesome.


----------



## MannyM (Apr 27, 2007)

I think you need to be more specific. Personally i've seen some very ugly Bredlis, BHPs and Womas (to name a few). So why not specify the species first, and everyone can post what they think is a bad looking member.

Let's start off with BHPs:






Now look at this specimen. Nothing striking about it at all. No vibrant colouring, no defined stripes... just a mish mash of dark colour which makes it appear as though it has been dragged through the mud.

Others will disagree, but to me, this BHP makes me look at others which are high in contrast and colour and make me say "nice snake".


----------



## jords (Apr 27, 2007)

agree bout BHP but the bredli in 'cooling' period still looks good to me...?


----------



## wichita (Apr 27, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> im ugly


 
So, how about a photo?


----------



## tan (Apr 27, 2007)

wichita said:


> So, how about a photo?


 
Just picture a man in a bikini!


----------



## wichita (Apr 27, 2007)

tan said:


> Just picture a man in a bikini!


 
*shudders*


----------



## tan (Apr 27, 2007)

A Kiwi at that, nah Rob's not that bad hey Rob


----------



## wichita (Apr 27, 2007)

Now I'm picturing a man in a bikini with a sheep! Please, no more...


----------



## PhilK (Apr 27, 2007)

Reckon I like the dark BHP... Think Bob's picture was gorgeous, dont mind the Bredli at all, Hognose is kind of cute and I'd kill for a snake as cute as a Hairy Bush Viper...
Just goes to show that ugly is a point of view... unless referring to a man in a bikini...


----------



## Magpie (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes, bredli are quite ugly during breeding stages. As are jungles IMO.
All my snakes are ugly.


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

i told you i was ugly.
just like magpie all my snakes are ugly too.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 28, 2007)

the only ugly snakes ive seen r road kills,even some of them still look cool,if they arent pancaked


----------



## cris (Apr 28, 2007)

I havnt ever seen a cute snake, i guess that would make them all ugly. The RSP's would have to take first place IMO.


----------



## inthegrass (Apr 28, 2007)

can someone define ugly??
beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
i never went to bed with an ugly woman but have sure woken up with a few.!


----------



## Anthony88 (Apr 28, 2007)

Mad call!!!


----------



## AnteUp (Apr 28, 2007)

I think that BHP is ugly. Needs more defined markings. 

cris i think Rough Scale Pythons are beautiful! 

I've seen a few ugly bredli, mainly the striped versions because they don't have the right colouring. Saw a semi-striped from a reputable breeder that was the ugliest bredli i have ever seen, though i can't seem to find the picture


----------



## jeramie85 (Apr 29, 2007)

hmmm i think just about all snakes/pythons from over seas are ugly coz i really do not like the way their heads are shaped however

as in australian animals i dont like the looks of bhps and wommas however there are a selct few i dont mind


----------



## noidea (May 7, 2007)

I honestly don't think any snake is ugly, however varied their look or colour. it's kinda like asking a parent to show foto's of how ugly their babies are( everyone thinks theirs are the nicest, cutest etc)JMO but man that dog is gonna give me nightmares


----------



## serenaphoenix (May 9, 2007)

yeah spotty's are nasty - and i don't like the fat, short snakes, like death adders. the ones that look like sea cucumbers with a funny piece of string coming out the behind. Olives are probably the most gorgeous looking snake in the world. and texas ratsnakes. - although maybe 10x the size. puny little things.


----------



## FAY (May 9, 2007)

As far as I am concerned...there are no ugly snakes.........but like people...some have ugly dispositions!!!...


----------



## zulu (May 9, 2007)

*re Photos*



TrueBlue said:


> im ugly


AR yeh thats true MR blue!


----------

